# Methylene blue



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I am looking for methylene blue (powder or in liquid form) I have tried few LPS including Big Als. They don’t seem to carry it anymore. I am trying to use this to reduce fungal infection on Angel fish eggs. I have lost 2 batches of eggs completely as they get affected by fungus and turn white. Does anyone know where I could get ? Or any other suggestions to reduce or avoid the loss of eggs


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*blue*

I may have some just have to remember where I put it &#8230; where u located 
dvp and Lawrence here


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I have them but am located in Mississauga. I do not think you can find it locally, I brought over mine from Singapore. If interested PM me, will give you some.


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Can order from Pets&ponds
Apparently very beneficial in small doses; to humans as well.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7165/p16891184.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

I ordered mine on the internet (I forgot where, exactly, possibly eBay).


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

My wholesaler sells it 4164609922, we are near islington and 401


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

carl said:


> My wholesaler sells it 4164609922, we are near islington and 401


Carl......&#8230;.Just a curious question since you have all the experience, does it work for saltwater fish if placed in a quarantine tank due to fungus etc


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, it will help with fungus in saltwater


----------



## DOOBIE (Nov 8, 2018)

pets and ponds sells kordon methylene blue. I buy most my products there I find them to be cheapest place around with awesome service


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Carl since its a wholesaler do you have to buy in huge quantities ?


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

*methylene blue*



tom g said:


> I may have some just have to remember where I put it &#8230; where u located
> dvp and Lawrence here


Hey I would like to buy some


----------

